# Looking for gas money. Fish out of Destin in a nice fast 29 Donzi zf.



## AaronBarnes

Hi, 



I am looking for fishing Buddies in the Destin area to throw in on gas. 

The boat tops out at 65 mph. Is a center console fishing machine. 

I live on the water and can have the boat wet in minutes....



We can be as cheap as you like with the gas. 

Almost when ever you want. To fish for whatever. 

I have seats for six. I want no more than 6 people on the boat.



I Have good numbers.... As close as 7 miles.





Aaron


----------



## AaronBarnes

Here the boat.... 

Stepped HULL

60+ MPH

twin 225

retailed New way over 100K



I am looking for a few people @ $100 per head to go far away. (the nipple, elbow



or 



$100 total to get on some fish 



I live on the water. 

I can have the boat filled up with gas and ice the night before.


----------



## dailysaw

man thats a super deal and what a fine rig!


----------



## AaronBarnes

Thank you. 

I am not looking to make money. (real estate wise. i am always looking to make money)

I just really enjoy fishing.



Sunday looking like a nice day for a nice day trip. 

I am gonna call all the nice Pff fishermen who contacted me,

And I am always looking for more.



Don't know where we will go but the nipple seems HOT

let me know......

just need gas, ice, fish, food, and anything else you want to bring ;-)





Aaron


----------



## Ras24i

If still available for Sun. , I am interested. I emailed you yesterday,...tell me when and where. I'll be there, I am good for a $100 + bait, have all my own gear.

Todd Field


----------



## AaronBarnes

good news and bad news....



I sold the boat and got divorced... 

still fish... just less

have a little plastic boat(10') and motor... 



always looking for a ride... 

i'm now a single dad with 2 little kids(1+5) 

so try to give me a day or so.... 



Aaron


----------



## User6882

sorry to hear that, good luck with your boys


----------



## BuckWild

I've still got mine and am usually looking for others to fish. I still have your number and will give you a shout next time I head out!


----------



## amnbowser

I am interested in doing some fishing I got a 23 ft aquasport that I still have stroed in panama city. Let me know if anyone needs someone for a fishing partner I am down to help with gas. I can take some people out when I get my boat moved up here in the spring. Just looking to meet new people.


----------



## blanetankersley

can i get a number so i can contact you? i'll put up the money and help with the boat


----------

